# Camping at H. Cooper Black in SC



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome! I love riding with family!!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

That looks like a wonderful time! I've never been able to go camping with horses, but my friends and I would pack lunches and go trail riding all day long. Sure is beautiful where you were riding!


----------

